# Windy day Reds



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I started off today thinking I was gonna drift some mid-bay reefs for trout. It didn't take long to figure out what a stupid idea that was. The wind was 20+ and the water was so rough I couldn't even stand on the bow to run the trolling motor. Luckily, I always have a back up plan, so we quickly ran to a back marsh to play with some reds. They didn't seem to picky today. The were hitting Bubba Cluckers, Norton Bull Minnows, and Slayer SST's in Texas roach and Chicken on a chain. We didn't get any trout, but I did get some good pictures, even got a flounder for dinner. Pretty good day considering the conditions.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

few more


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya'll are AMAZING!! Congrats...............


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome shirt.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jov (Oct 24, 2015)

Great job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Bravo!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

1. Great report! 2. Are we fishing today, LOL!


----------



## Rippin'em (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

So many people are advocates of loop knots on artificial lures, to improve the action of the lure. Nice to see catches on the simple cinch knot. :smile:


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

great pictures


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

DUDE?
You are in a Black Drum tournament!
Sweet CATCH!


----------

